# Liftboat in Gulf prompts questions



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://m.nwfdailynews.com/fullStory...l/liftboat-in-gulf-prompts-questions-1.290984


What is going on out there?

And why can't the coast guard board the boat?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Rumor is full pull rented it to use it as a cobia fad. Gotta get that first fish!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Somebody knows....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw it yesterday, there were a couple boats around it. Strange.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, HEY COASTGUARD. A vessel, without identification is big reason for suspicion. And, if I'm not mistaken is a violation of the law.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I could see it going by from my office but didn't realize it had stopped and "anchored". Should be a great Cobia platform.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm gonna try and rent me a room for cobra season!!


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

NOAA has the boat on charter to do a cobia survey. The boat will be there the entire length of cobia season. The survey will be used to confirm their suspicions that there are not enough cobia.

Rumor has it...in addition to visual surveys from the liftboat it will also be used as a platform for launching drones.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

does anyone have a pic of it?


----------



## Reel Therapy (Feb 12, 2014)

I am guessing this is it. It was in Pensacola Bay last Sunday afternoon. It was pretty cool seeing it moving under its own power.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I see it every morning it looks to me to be se of the pensacola sea buoy a short distance maybe there are more than one. This one has been in the same spot 4 days. I will get a picture tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

The one that I saw was straight SW of Destin. Saw it when I was going over the bridge.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Therapy said:


> I am guessing this is it. It was in Pensacola Bay last Sunday afternoon. It was pretty cool seeing it moving under its own power.


That's not a liftboat. That is the Uncle John, a semi-submersible dive support vessel.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TheLooney1 said:


> The one that I saw was straight SW of Destin. Saw it when I was going over the bridge.


Yep that's where it was day before yesterday, don't know if it's still there or not.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are they going to say it is off limits to fisherman. It is being put there to attract fish for the study. 
Just curious


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Semisubmersible*

The picture looks like a semisubmersible to me. Maybe it drifted from the oil fields of LA or TX.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

That picture is a DP semisub, as previously mentioned. Jack ups are generally much smaller, especially a jack up contracted to study fish.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are they going to bouy it off so boats can't get anywhere close to it, or is that part of the study, by letting people fish close


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the guy was joking about the fish study.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

When I saw the first jack-up boat, I marveled at the possibilities. If you jacked up near a structure, you could chum the snapper and jacks up to where you could cast to them. They drop a submersable pump down to cool the genset while elevated or some just use a radiator. I've only worked on one; it was a small one about 80' X 40'.
Several have had fatal accidents in which they tumped over. There are alarms to assure the boat stays level. The smaller jack-ups or "lift boats" can't operate in seas 
bigger than 2-3' and the larger ones don't generally jack down unless seas are less than 5'. They're mainly used for construction, painting, maintenance and sometimes, salvage. The crews on the boats are usually very well paid.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know what it's purpose is.....but it was motoring out of pensacola pass last weekend. Looked like it had been docked at pcola pier. It was under its own power... But had a small tug running ahead of it - no tow line.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So this means we can fish around it like you can any type of rig structure in the water.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> So this means we can fish around it like you can any type of rig structure in the water.


 I would say yes, Until they run ya off..Which I dont think they will


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

How far off shore is this thing and is the picture posted what it actually looks like?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Disco said:


> How far off shore is this thing and is the picture posted what it actually looks like?



The "rig" listed in the previous photo that was docked at the port of Pensacola is not a rig, it is a semi submersible diving service vessel, technically it is a ship! It's owned by Caldive. Read about it here http://www.caldive.com/download/Uncle_John.pdf

A liftboat or jack up barge looks like this.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Chasin' Tales said:


> NOAA has the boat on charter to do a cobia survey. The boat will be there the entire length of cobia season. The survey will be used to confirm their suspicions that there are not enough cobia.
> 
> Rumor has it...in addition to visual surveys from the liftboat it will also be used as a platform for launching drones.


Oh I hope so. Tournaments & every one selling everyone caught has wiped them out. Imagine any other tournament fish done that way. Are there any? Imagine Marlin worth $4 dollars a lb. Would there be any left? Bass? Trout? Get my point? Make them game fish status. Party over. No spearing , Snatching, Selling. Want one? go catch it or pay someone to take u to catch it. Oh now I've done it. Why do I feel this way? I as a lot that was born & raised here use to see a lot of them. Now, Hardly ever. The ones I see are running for there lives with 2 boats in chase. Its now a full state assault. Once it becomes regulated more, The ones wiping them out will jump on that wagon also. Cobia wagon. If I want a halibut, I'll go catch one. I don't buy fish. Pay someone to take u to the fish. You & they will benefit. If u pay me to take u fishing,, I'll make sure there's plenty left for next time. Look how redfish has came back. U can catch them every where anytime. Not just in the spawn run.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Oh I hope so. Tournaments & every one selling everyone caught has wiped them out. Imagine any other tournament fish done that way. Are there any? Imagine Marlin worth $4 dollars a lb. Would there be any left? Bass? Trout? Get my point? Make them game fish status. Party over. No spearing , Snatching, Selling. Want one? go catch it or pay someone to take u to catch it. Oh now I've done it. Why do I feel this way? I as a lot that was born & raised here use to see a lot of them. Now, Hardly ever. The ones I see are running for there lives with 2 boats in chase. Its now a full state assault. Once it becomes regulated more, The ones wiping them out will jump on that wagon also. Cobia wagon. If I want a halibut, I'll go catch one. I don't buy fish. Pay someone to take u to the fish. You & they will benefit. If u pay me to take u fishing,, I'll make sure there's plenty left for next time. Look how redfish has came back. U can catch them every where anytime. Not just in the spawn run.


You make a good point. 
But I have never gone fishing for cobia. I catch a good one every other trip I go on with my boat. Accidental. We catch 20 - 30 pounders on accident all the time. They come up to the back of the boat and say, HEY , throw me a bait, and then it's on!!!!
There are plenty out there. You could be looking at the same sheet that says there aren't many red snapper left. 
I hope you have a sense of humor....
You make a good point, but it is what it is. We don't make the rules; we only have to follow them
they should do mahi the same way. One a day. I'm tired of catching them in the summer time. They become the only thing we catch. They need to put a limit on them so they will get bigger.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

wld1985 said:


> I would say yes, Until they run ya off..Which I dont think they will


I would think they could only tell you to not tie off to it. They dont own the water. They are only there for a study. Therefore they can have fun yelling. We will not hear them because of the country tunes that will be playing on the radio. 
But it will be nice to have a big structure close in to fish around. 
Saturdays with flat seas may make it look like the florabama moved offshore.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> You make a good point.
> But I have never gone fishing for cobia. I catch a good one every other trip I go on with my boat. Accidental. We catch 20 - 30 pounders on accident all the time. They come up to the back of the boat and say, HEY , throw me a bait, and then it's on!!!!
> There are plenty out there. You could be looking at the same sheet that says there aren't many red snapper left.
> I hope you have a sense of humor....
> ...


Not the same Scenario. Cobia during there migration Run down right off the beaches up to a mile or so easily seen. They as easy as they are to catch & worth money makes them a target. Make them a lure only fish. Quit using live baits & see how it goes. Swimming up behind a boat bottom fishing has nothing to do with it as a red snapper doesn't. Its the migration where the assault takes place with tournaments & for sale signs on there heads is where the problem is. The ones running the tourney's always win. The fish loses. Its a simple deal. Make them a game fish. No sale. Another reason they became a target is because snapper season used to open in April. Charter boat cap'ns went snapper fishing. Now they cant. So cobia it is . I understand there need to pay bills. Not regulars using someone's Restricted species license to rape & pillage. Throwing none back. If we all took a step back, Looked at it as conservationist like we claim we are. Things would change. I don't kill fish I don't plan on eating unless I'm fishing with it. I could go kill a lot if I wanted too. I like to fish for targeted species. Cobia are now for sale to the highest bidder. farm raise them for commercial food. Not kill live stock. No sale, No problem. Have Jack crevelle tournaments. Wont because there not worth anything. If Tarpon was worth $5 a #. Would there be any?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite part about cobia season is that I get all the offshore trolling to myself while everyone chases those stupid things! I mean I enjoy catching them and all, but if I'm riding around all day burning gas I'm going to have a spread of lures behind me in blue water!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> My favorite part about cobia season is that I get all the offshore trolling to myself while everyone chases those stupid things! I mean I enjoy catching them and all, but if I'm riding around all day burning gas I'm going to have a spread of lures behind me!


Cobia used to be caught on stretches driving down the beach in say 30 to 50' of water. Big ones ! Seen it happen a lot. For u novice cobia fishers without a tower pull stretches, Red fish, kings, jacks, No telling what you'll catch besides just looking for a fish on top with a target & dents in its head.:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Not the same Scenario. Cobia during there migration Run down right off the beaches up to a mile or so easily seen. They as easy as they are to catch & worth money makes them a target. Make them a lure only fish. Quit using live baits & see how it goes. Swimming up behind a boat bottom fishing has nothing to do with it as a red snapper doesn't. Its the migration where the assault takes place with tournaments & for sale signs on there heads is where the problem is. The ones running the tourney's always win. The fish loses. Its a simple deal. Make them a game fish. No sale. Another reason they became a target is because snapper season used to open in April. Charter boat cap'ns went snapper fishing. Now they cant. So cobia it is . I understand there need to pay bills. Not regulars using someone's Restricted species license to rape & pillage. Throwing none back. If we all took a step back, Looked at it as conservationist like we claim we are. Things would change. I don't kill fish I don't plan on eating unless I'm fishing with it. I could go kill a lot if I wanted too. I like to fish for targeted species. Cobia are now for sale to the highest bidder. farm raise them for commercial food. Not kill live stock. No sale, No problem. Have Jack crevelle tournaments. Wont because there not worth anything. If Tarpon was worth $5 a #. Would there be any?


I see your point now


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

sniperpeeps There is a lot of truth in what you say. See you offshore.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

So can any one tell me why we don't just restock . I mean it sounds stupid to me. Like harvesting the corn , then throwing no seed and wondering why a full crop didn't grow the following year.... 
We could buy them by the million from these guys 
http://www.virginiacobiafarms.biz/about.html


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ozeanjager said:


> So can any one tell me why we don't just restock . I mean it sounds stupid to me. Like harvesting the corn , then throwing no seed and wondering why a full crop didn't grow the following year....
> We could buy them by the million from these guys
> http://www.virginiacobiafarms.biz/about.html


Aha ! Its like rabbit or cattle farming. Cant keep killing the wild heard for personal gain. See how the Buffalo went south? We have to farm our wanted species.:blink:


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Ozeanjager said:


> So can any one tell me why we don't just restock . I mean it sounds stupid to me. Like harvesting the corn , then throwing no seed and wondering why a full crop didn't grow the following year....
> We could buy them by the million from these guys
> http://www.virginiacobiafarms.biz/about.html


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/pnj-blasts-away-hatchery-plan-297505/

Pensacola had a chance at a fish hatchery but environmental concerns pretty much have shut it down.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

get over the game fish thing commercial guys cant kill more than 2 per person or at the most 6 per boat with no more than 3 people.a charter can do the same damage 2 times a day as long as the captain and crew dont keep fish. are the comercial guys making 400 a day killing all the fish or is it the charters that make 1200. is it bad they sell their fish to a market and charters sell them to spring breakers. im all against large scale comercial fishing but cobia is far from that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The one off pensacola pass is still there. They are in the exact spot they were a week ago. Not anchored but firm in one spot. Curious as what they are doing. Next calm day i might take a closer look. Big swells rolling in this am in pass.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out wed boat still there. Dove 3 barges headed in boat was gone only a dot on the horrizon.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

sealark said:


> Went out wed boat still there. Dove 3 barges headed in boat was gone only a dot on the horrizon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


They must have heard you were coming and wanted to protect their secret.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> Imagine Marlin worth $4 dollars a lb. Would there be any left?


I assure you a marlin or any large fish is worth allot more than $4/lb even if it isn't consumed. A big fish hanging from a scale is what tourists want to see. It is an attraction and if places could hang them for $4/lb I guarantee you they would be everywhere.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Reel Therapy said:


> I am guessing this is it. It was in Pensacola Bay last Sunday afternoon. It was pretty cool seeing it moving under its own power.


 *That thing can move under it's own power? That would be cool to see.*


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *That thing can move under it's own power? That would be cool to see.*


Not only can it move under it's own power, its dynamic positioning system allows it to hold over one spot within a couple meters.


----------

